# National Guard going to hurt my chances?



## MrTom (Jul 25, 2008)

Well after some convincing, my family is okay with me joining the armed forces. National Guard was the final decision. Not sure if I will go Army or Air. Most likely Air. Also I am attending BCC for their Law Enforcement certificate program.

My questions is, while in the Guard, I need to attend my drills on weekends and two weeks in summer. Will I ever get a job while enlisted? Or will I have to wait until my 8 years is up? How is this looked at? And also, if I have not, or do not get deployed, was it worth it as far as getting hired? 

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

It's illegal under federal law to discriminate against someone on the basis of their membership in the military reserve forces, including the National Guard.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Should help not hurt. Being that your only 20 you have plenty of time. Go in get the experience and take the civil service test. Good Luck


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Long and short, no, I highly doubt the Nat'l Guard will hurt you in hiring. The ratio of veterans int his profession is higher than others and dicriminaition in hiring is a blatant violation of federal law (though that doesn't stop some civilian employers).

However, if you're looking for civil service vet preference, it won't help you either, unless you're activated. 
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=veteran...alcontent&f=definition_veteran&csid=Eveterans


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Veteran preference is a huge advantage. Your service in the National Guard will help you tremendously and you will gain contacts with fellow National Guardsman who are already Police Officers.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You said something about "if I have not, or do not get deployed, was it worth it as far as getting hired"

If you do join don't be half ass about it. Don't look at it as "just doing it to get a job." Look at is as an experience and a way to serve the country. Deployment should be irrelevant.


----------



## MrTom (Jul 25, 2008)

I have always wanted to join the armed forces. I would go Active Duty for life if I could. I am sorry I worded it that way. The reason is was said like that was because, I was not sure if the respect and good that comes from being in the armed forces was from being deployed. Actually being stressed and overseas. Or if it was the discipline put into you and the "step up" and skills learned from just BT and drills. 

It upsets me that the chances of me being deployed are low. I always wanted to be in the Army. My mother and fiance were completely against it. Although they should respect my choice and see the good that comes from it, it scares them. Understandable. A portion of the Guard is in hopes of one day being an officer(one day soon). But I can't wait to get to BT and be a part of the armed forces. Believe me, long time dream. 


The reason this question came up is because, although nobody is allowed to discriminate, they do. A Guardsman I know could not get a few jobs doing plumbing because the boss said he didn't like the fact of him not being around 2 weeks in summer and some weekends. This does seem like it would be a hinderance. Just making sure the good out weighs the bad. I don't want to wait 8 years to be an officer. 


Thanks a lot guys. It has been bothering me.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

If you're going guard, it seems the state's MP's are regularly deploying. As for this BCC law enforcement "_certificate program_", there's your real waste of time. Just go for the AS Criminal Justice to be Quinn Bill eligible and have a more rounded education.


----------



## MrTom (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not proud to admit this, but I don't do well with school. Not because I am not smart enough. It is a motivational issue. I was trying for my CJ and my freshman year I was asked to write a 15 page paper on our economy. In Economics. God... I had to take 6 history classes too. I hate history. It is my toughest subject. It was so hard for me to stay focused. I do well at things I thrive to learn. As wrong as it is, I cannot stay focused on things in school I know I should learn, but don't need to.

The woman at BCC suggested their Law Enforcement course might be what I was looking for.
http://www.bristol.mass.edu/Catalog/program_listing.cfm?code=LW

Sounds like it was made for me lol. I know it sounds terrible. Believe me, it is something that bothers me all the time. Thats why I was hoping the Guard would help.

As far as getting the Veterans Preference, I was looking into the Coast Guard because my family is fine with that option. But I need to be in better shape than I am. Way better shape. Something to work on I guess. Just want to make sure my commitment to the Guard won't hurt me.

Thanks agin guys.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MrTom said:


> It upsets me that the chances of me being deployed are low.


That's what I thought when I was going through basic training for the Army Reserve...before my unit got activated and I graduated AIT two weeks early, had four days at home, and didn't see Massachusetts again for another 20 months. You never know.



MrTom said:


> I am not proud to admit this, but I don't do well with school. Not because I am not smart enough. It is a motivational issue.


I was in the exact same boat. I barely graduated high school after a 1250 SAT (and I mean barely--I needed to pass senior english for my diploma and got a D-). I didn't care the; I'd rather party with my friends than study. The military straightened me right out--I came back more disciplined and motivated for school than I ever would have thought possible. If you read Delta's Quinn Bill thread, you can see where I am now.


----------



## MrTom (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I can't do too much until I get some flab off my body so all I can do is work on that. I can be ready in a few months. Hopefully I can get out to basic by next winter. I also found out that the NG has a first deployment program that sends you off right out of AIT. And I get my sign on tax free lol.

Obie what was your MOS?


----------

